# My 1st ONR experience.........2 thumbs up!



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Used ONR for the first time today, following the video by Bigpikle and threads from Lowiepete. My aim is to to wash the car once or twice a week using ONR and giving a full thorough clean using pressure washer etc once a month.

Very impressed with the ease of use and cleaning power from ONR. Although the car had covered only 230 miles since it's last wash and had light surface dust and a sprinkling of tree sap on the paintwork, it really blew me away. Plus it took me about half the time of my usual wash! Might need to work on the process of cleaning the wheels and tyres but apart from that, i'll enjoy using ONR on cool summer nights after work :thumb:

Regards, Matt


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Matt,


matt_83 said:


> Very impressed with the ease of use and cleaning power from ONR.


Heheheh, glad to see that you're pleased with it...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ONR is so quick, safe and easy, I am washing the car 3 times a week at the moment...trying to fight all the dust and evil killer pollen... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

I popped my ONR cherry last night aswell (thanks for all the advice on this forum)
Very impressed. Esp when you see the dirt trapped in the water and not in the sponge.
Will be regular wash method for me too


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

it's brilliant - i love ONR

started using it when my sister-in-law bought me some for my birthday in january i thought at the time it was better than getting hose out etc when it is freezing cold - but actually, it really comes into its own in the warmer weather like now!

so easy to use, quick and leaves a great finish i really rate it and everyone should try it.

also - the cost difference of only using 9 litres of water a week compared to, i dunno - what would a hose and regular wash use 50? 60? litres of water? it must all add up over a year on our water meters.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm yet to be convinced by ONR. Not because I've had bad experience with it or even used it but the concept of waterless car washing just seems wrong!! lol

So many people on here wouldn't be wrong but I'd love to see a demonstration of how well it works as it's obviously got a lot of potential.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well my first test was the winter test i did with very cruddy black polo.... Super impressed...:thumb:

The fact you do actually use some water makes me prefer it to the waterless..


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Been saying this to myself a few times now: I seriously need to get myself some of this. Gettih annoyed with waterspots during warmer days and no shade around for me to make use of.

I've seen 8oz bottles- how many washes from this?
Or do I just take the plunge and get the bigger quantity?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

1 oz = 30ml so looking at 8 washes from the 8 oz bottle.

The Gallon one is 3.75 lt so 128 oz = yeah you guessed it 128 washes...:lol:

*Cost a wash minus postage..... not including a pre soak...
*
*8oz bottle = 0.86p a wash

32oz = 0.49p

128oz = 0.27p
1 US Gallon*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is definately on my next order and will be handy when giving the car a clean during my week trip to Wales.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Certainly a product you can just go.... not much time car needs a wash... Right...:thumb:*


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Is there an expiry date for onr at all?
The gallon size would last me well over a year (even if I did two cars a week with it, each week).

Do most onr lovers get the big size then?



james_death said:


> 1 oz = 30ml so looking at 8 washes from the 8 oz bottle.
> 
> The Gallon one is 3.75 lt so 128 oz = yeah you guessed it 128 washes...:lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Remember that the pre soak will use up at least double what the wash will use (in terms of ONR)... I seem to go through quite a bit of this tbh....

:thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Apr 21, 2011)

Had my first ONR wash yesterday and I'm a semi-convert. Will deffo be using it for the majority of my washes but it didn't seem to shift everything a 2BM and hose would. It will drastically cut down my usage of the latter though.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

ONR convert and user here :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I tend to go for value... so i went large...:thumb:

If optimum want to comment on shelf life ill welcome that only shelf life issue im aware of is once it is made up.....:wave:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> Had my first ONR wash yesterday and I'm a semi-convert. Will deffo be using it for the majority of my washes but it didn't seem to shift everything a 2BM and hose would. It will drastically cut down my usage of the latter though.


Did you see my winter test???

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197465


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> I'm yet to be convinced by ONR. Not because I've had bad experience with it or even used it but the concept of waterless car washing just seems wrong!! lol
> 
> So many people on here wouldn't be wrong but I'd love to see a demonstration of how well it works as it's obviously got a lot of potential.


This might just be me being an idiot but how is it waterless?
I watched a video of someone using 2bm and spraying stuff onto a White car - think it was ONR..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not waterless but the fact you use so little water its much superior to waterless for me.


----------



## PeterUK (Apr 21, 2011)

james_death said:


> Did you see my winter test???
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197465


Yes I did and it was one of the reasons that pushed me to give it a try. The car was waxed a few weeks back and had had a 2BM wash the week before; it was covered in dust and a weeks dirt and the ONR dealt admirably with it but there were a few things stuck a bit more on the paint that my gingerly wiping with the B&Q sponge didn't remove. I was mindful of the '*DO NOT BE TEMPTED TO RUB*' tagline in one of the stickies so left it at that.

It felt reeeeally wrong wiping my car with nowt but a sponge and one solitary bucket but this stuff is fantastic.

I used 2 caps for 1 litre water in the spray; left it to dwell for about a minute or so and then used 1.5ish capfuls per 5 litre's water to wipe down. Dried. Quick detailed. Lovely.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

I've got a bottle of this stuff sat in my arsenal, not actually tried it yet however. The main reason I bought it is so when the inevitable hose-pipe begins I'll be prepared.

The more I read posts like this of ONR virgins the more I'm tempted to give it a go instead of my usual weekend maintenance wash with pressure washer & 2 bucket method.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I tried ONR for the first time today. It is amazing stuff. It was so simple to use and with enough dwell time for the prespray seemed to make the bug splatter a breeze to remove. I'm so glad i took the plunge and bought a us gallon.


----------



## NML (Aug 14, 2010)

Where can I get onr from?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

NML said:


> Where can I get onr from?


 here for example


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

NML said:


> Where can I get onr from?


I got mine from elite car care. It was very reasonably prices and arrived in a little over a day.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

ONR isn't waterfree wash, but it requires no rinsing... Been using ONR since 2 years ago and it is really a good way to wash your car. It also leaves behind a protective layer and gloss. Dillute it proerply and you can use it as claylube....It's a detailers must have!


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

I definately need to look into ONR


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Another thumbs up from me.

I have been using ONR with grit guard and a Zymol sponge but always had hard times cleaning the rims and bottom plastics since these areas had the most grime on the car. The sponge would get dirty too fast and it was a blink of an eye to turn the solution into mud. I already had some foaming touchless wash solutions I had at hand, those I always planned to used with a foam lance, but had gone useless after moving into 7th floor apartment. So I filled a 1:20 solution of this wash into a foaming sprayer and presoaked my tires and bottom parts with this, agitating with a soft brush. Sprayed water with a pressure sprayer and the dirty areas were just as clean if not cleaner than painted surface. I then did my usual ONR wash and the results were spotless. 

Now, having an underground parking space, I wonder how Optimum Opti-Clean will work as a waterless wash for in-week cleaning.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

I've just used it for the first time.

When in town, my car lives on the street and I can't always park near enough for a hose to reach, so ONR sounded ideal.

The car had been standing since the weekend (it had been quickly rinsed off at the local jetwash on Saturday, which hadn't quite removed all the bird dirt and 500 miles of grime). There are trees on the street which are currently full of red berries, so plenty of bird "deposits".

I washed the wheels first with APC and rinsed with a bucket, so no ONR review for them.

It was sprayed with 2 litres of ONR pre-wash, left for ten minutes and then washed as per the instruction threads, including dilution ratios. 

First observations - it's really no good at all if there are any large deposits of any kind (insects, leaves, bird dirt, mud spatter etc.). Without running water, this stuff just stays on the paint, or lodges in the panel gaps and gutters. I used a MF noodle mitt, which was absolutely filthy after doing just the roof, and the dirt wouldn't rinse out in the ONR solution (which was also looking pretty vile - dirt appeared to be in suspension rather than sinking to the bottom).

On areas without fly-spatter, bird dirt or anything else you'd normally hose away, it cleans well. It certainly feels strange dipping a dirty mitt into a bucket of filthy water but I can't see any ill-effects and the drying towel stayed largely clean, with the exception of the bits of stuff which couldn't be rinsed away.

Perhaps my biggest issue is that all the bits of the car you can't see stay dirty - normally, every wash would see the arches and everywhere else I can get to sprayed and brushed with APC, the underside hosed off and so on. Using ONR as an alternative is a bit like only washing your face because the rest you is covered by clothes.

As a quick-detailer kind of product, it will be great; in the UK I can't see how it can compete with a standard wash using a stream of water to rinse.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just watched Bigpikle's video of ONR as this thread reminded me of it and I am advertising to myself :lol:

I would recommend myself to myself


----------

